# Antifreeze-Automotive or a special RV Antifreeze?



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

I saw online at Camping World that they sell a RV Antifreeze. Does it matter or do most of you just use automotive antifreeze?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Rv antifreeze is usually cheaper. But most of all, it's NON-TOXIC which means that you won't go blind if you don't get it all flushed out of your water system.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DO NOT USE AUTOMOTIVE ANTI FREEZE IN YOUR RV WATER SYSTEM IT IS ETHYLENE GLYCOL.

You want to use Propylene Glycol

Ethylene glycol and propylene glycol are clear liquids used in antifreeze and deicing solutions. Exposure to large amounts of ethylene glycol can damage the kidneys, heart, and nervous system. Propylene glycol is generally regarded as safe for use in food. Propylene is used in a lot of consumer products.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Use RV antifreeze only!!!!!

*Automotive Antifreeze can kill you *








if the quantity taken is too great.

Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, yeah! Gotta use the pink stuff. The green stuff is really bad kharma.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Just picked up some "Pink Stuff" up at Walmart on sale for $2.50 a gal.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

There was a woman here in the Atlanta area just convicted of killing her husband by mixing Anti-Freeze into his orange juice. She is about to go on trial for doing the same thing to her boyfriend. My advice is to get the non-toxic anti-freeze for your camper and to NOT date any female 911 operators from the Atlanta area...

Reverie


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Studies have shown that just a little bit will shut down your kidneys. Automotive antifreeze will never get in my system. And I wouldn't buy a used RV if I knew it had been used in there.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Warning Will Robinson Warning! Please follow the advice given above for your safety.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Make sure the 'pink stuff' is RV antifreeze. Some of the GM antifreeze is now pink colored.

Y...love those beacons!


----------

